# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Απορία για περιστέρια

## χρηστος

επειδή σκέφτομαι να ασχολιθώ και με περιστέρια έχω μια απορία 
τα περιστέρια χρειάζονται κάθε μέρα πέταγμα  ::

----------


## Mits_Pits

Απ οσο ξερω ναι!
Εκτος και αν τους εχει μια πορτουλα ανοιχτη και μπαινωβγαινουν οποτε θελουν!

----------


## mitsman

Σχετικο ειναι Χρηστο.... το καλυτερο σιγουρα θα ηταν να ειναι καθε μερα εξω.... αλλα δεν νομιζω ενας αθλητης αν τρεχει 4 φορες την εβδομαδα δεν θα ειναι σε καλη φορμα!

----------


## χρηστος

σκέφτομαι για 2 ζευγάρια μπορώ πχ να τα ανοίγω Σάββατο και Κυριακή 
αλλά εχω ακούσει από περιστεράδες ότι το περιστέρι αν δεν πετάει κάθε μέρα πιάνει κόμπους στα φτερά

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω... θα μας πει ο κ. Πετρος οταν το δει... αλλα μονο ΣΚ ειναι λιγο θεωρω!!!!!! 

Καλο θα ηταν αν θες να κανεις κατι να το κανεις σωστα!!!! Οπως τα κανεις ολα!!!!   :Happy:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σαββατοκύριακο μόνο είναι πολύ λίγο, ή θα τα έχεις ανοιχτά συνέχεια, ή θα τα πετάς σχεδόν καθημερινά 1 φορά.

----------


## χρηστος

φοβάμαι για τις γάτες αλλά άμα τα εχω συνέχεια ανοιχτά ή ένα πορτάκι για να βγαίνουν δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να φύγουν

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Αν έχεις γάτες είναι πρόβλημα.
Αν έχεις ανοιχτό πορτάκι συνέχεια  δεν φεύγουν, γιατί πρέπει όταν είναι "καινούργια" στην κλούβα να τους "δέσεις" για ένα μικρό διάστημα τα φτερά μέχρι να συνηθίσουν το καινούργιο του σπίτι.

----------


## jimmysk

Καταρχήν φίλε μου πρέπει να καταλήξεις με ποια ράτσα  περιστεριών θα ασχοληθείς.
Υπάρχουν  περιστέρια διακοσμητικά, θεάματος(βουτες, ντουνεκια) και αγωνιστικά (ταχυδρόμοι).
Με όποια ράτσα  και να ασχοληθείς θέλουν καθημερινό άνοιγμα-τάϊσμα και φρέσκο νερό.

Οι κόμποι στα φτερά είναι αρρώστια (τύφος) και όχι από την ακινησία.

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιοοοοοςςς η Δημητρης!!!!!!

----------


## demis

O αδερφος μου και ο πατερας μου που ασχολουντε χρονια με περιστερια τα βγαζουν καθημερινα εξω, ο πατερας μου τα βγαζει καθε απογευμα αλλα ο αδερφος μου τα εχει ολη μερα εξω τα βγαζει το πρωι κ τα βαζει μεσα το απογευμα! καλυτερα το βραδυ να κλιεις την πορτα γιατι μπορει να μπει καμια γατα η ποντικι, η αρπαχτικο κ να σου τα φαει! τη μερα μη φοαβασαι τοσο τις γατες αφου τα περιστερια θα πετανε κ δυσκολα θα τα παισει τη μερα, αλλα φυσικα οταν τους εχεις δεμενα τα φτερα θα πρεπει να τα προσεχεις οταν ειναι εξω γιατι τοτε μπορει να σου τα φαει!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χρήστο καλημέρα, έπαθα πλάκα όταν είδα ταχυδρόμους και ενημερώθηκα στην αρχή. Όταν διάβασα τι έχουν κάνει αυτά τα πουλιά ξετρελάθηκα .Θα φτιάξω στο άμεσο μέλλον ,αφού εξοικονομήσω ή μάλλον σταθεροποιηθούν λίγο τα οικονομικά μου για να κάνω την εγκατάσταση και την αρχή.Φίλε στην αρχή δεν θέλει έξω, έως να γνωρίσουν και να εξοικειωθούν με τον χώρο .Μετά από δύο μήνες και εκεί πεινασμένα , τα αφήνεις με την τροφή στο χέρι ,απ΄ ότι κατάλαβα για να μην φύγουν μακρυά και σταδιακά τα αφήνεις περισσότερο .Εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα ,μετά δεν έχουν ανάγκη αλλά το κόλπο είναι να μην τα πετάς πάντα συγκεκριμένη ώρα .Θα το μάθουν τα γεράκια και θα έχουμε ... ραντεβουδάκια.

----------


## panos70

Καλησπερα Χρηστο εγω εκανα σχεδον ολες τις ρατσες πρωτα απο ολα πρεπει να καταληξεις τη ρατσα θα κανεις(οπως λεει και ο jimmisk) για να σου πουμε τη ιδιαιτεροτητες και τη αναγκες εχει η καθε ρατσα...και πιστεψε με ειναι τοσσες πολλες  οπως για παραδειγμα δεν μπορεις να βαλεις τιμπραντο με μαλινουα και πασαρελας σε ενα κλουβι...

----------


## χρηστος

τα περιστέρια που μου αρέσουν είναι 2 τα πωγωνάτα και οι ταχυδρόμοι

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πάνο καλησπέρα,μπες άμα βρεις χρόνο να γράψεις λίγα πράγματα να μάθουμε και εμείς ...

----------


## panos70

Τα παγωνατα ειναι καθαρα περιστερια ομορφιας δεν μπορουν να πεταξουν για πολυ ωρα και ψηλα γιατι τα εμποδιζει η ουρα τους γιαυτο αν τα δειτε  ελευθερα ειναι συνεχως κατω στο εδαφος η πανω σε πλακα η κεραμιδια αλλα αν τα εχεις κλειστα οπως διαβασα μαλον αυτα σου αρμοζουν , τα ταχυδρομικα ειναι περιστερια που ειναι εντελος αντιθετα με τα παγωνατα,ειναι σαν λιονταρια στο κλουβι,ειναι παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον ρατσα ειναι περιστερια που η φυσαει δυνατα η εχει ομυχλη η οτιδηποτε καιρο και να κανει δεν προκιτε να χαθουν ειναι παρα πολυ δυνατα  εχουν γερη μνημη και ειναι οι καλυτεροι γονεις δενονται παραπολυ με τον συντροφο τους σε σχεση με τα αλλα και δεν τον αλαζουν ευκολα.Εαν εχεις σκοπο να τα βαλεις σε αγωνες θελουν ιδικη και καλη διατροφη...αλλα εκει ειναι και η μαγεια του ταχυδρομικου αυτα ομως θα τα ρωτησεις σε εναν που περνει μερος σε αγωνες γιατι ειναι τοσα πολλα που πρεπει να μαθεις,εαν τα εχεις κλειστα  με μονο δυο μερες εξω την εβδομαδα θα ειναι σαν να βαλεις ενα χασκι σε ενα ασανσερ    θα τρελαθει η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου

----------


## χρηστος

παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι να πω με βοηθήσατε πάρα πολύ 
για να πω την αλήθεια μου αρέσουν περισσότερο τα πωγωνάτα μάλλον θα ασχοληθώ με αυτά αλλά θα το σκεφτώ

----------


## panos70

Ειναι ποιο στατικα περιστερια  εμφανισεις και δεν θελουν πεταγμα ,πριν μερικα χρονια πηγα σε ενα φιλο που ειχε ολα παγωνατα καμια 50αρια  παρα πολυ ομωρφο κουμασι με πολα πουλια και ολα τους ομωρφα   ::

----------


## mitsman

Βαλτε καμμια φωτο να δουμε και εμεις ντε...

Αν παρω και περιστερια ο γερος μου θα με αποκληρωσει.... μονο αυτο σας λεω!

----------


## panos70

Αν παρεις παρε ταχυδρομικα να σου στελνω κανενα γραμμα και ( αρσενικο μωσαικο) θα σου στειλω σε κουτακι χα χα χα

----------


## χρηστος

> Αν παρεις παρε ταχυδρομικα να σου στελνω κανενα γραμμα και ( αρσενικο μωσαικο) θα σου στειλω σε κουτακι


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα 
και 2 φώτο 
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...F6v7FtIr5Suo7C http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/999/78211365.jpg

----------

